# ModchipsCentral or 'How I Learned to Start Worrying and Hate the DSTWO+"



## Wilhelm (Feb 26, 2015)

I apologize to for the _Doctor Strangelove_ title reference I doubt anyone'll even get.

In Dec. I purchased what seemed to be one of the last DSTWO cards remaining online from ModchipCentral. Three days later it says they've been shipped to the factory to have their firmware upgraded. I was a little cranky, but I made it through Gatewait '14 alright so I figured "Whetev's, man. I've got better stuff to do anyway." Then in late Jan. they say they're no longer making them and that I'd get a "discount" on the DSTWO+. Okayyy? I ask if they have any without their firmware updated laying around, even just used, because I speficially ordered that card. Same email reply. So I tell myself "I mean it's supposed to basically be a DSTWO with a Gateway-esque red card. I'll just sell that bit or sell my-"... And that's when it hit me.

I really wanted the DSTWO, and JUST the DSTWO. I got through Gatewait, I had reinstalled all my CIA files on an internal 64GB SD card, and I actually -like- my Gateway. I specifically wanted the DSTWO to play all my old games from when I was a teenager and back when I was attending Virginia Tech - not because I wanted to play 3DS games, or even DS games really. I just wanted to occasionally re-live my nostalgic young-adult years now that it's like 10-20 years later (depending on the game/console).

I appreciate Supercard's will to expand their product line for modern Nintendo handhelds. Don't get me wrong. But I do feel ripped off. I dunno' if Supercard is to blame or simply ModchipCentral, but I'm feeling a tad-bit screwed by this shift in focus. Y'know?

When I requested a refund, I got an e-mail along the lines of "I'm sorry, we don't do refunds. We'd be happy to sell you an R4i though with the credit". Not acceptable. I feel baited. Perhaps, just perhaps, Supercard hasn't communicated clearly with them. Or perhaps they just hadn't updated their page to get rid of the "buy now" button. All I know is that I didn't get what I want.

Normally I wouldn't make this sort of thread, but $50-sh is a good bit of cash to have disappear.


----------



## Topsyy (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks for this post, I was just about to purchase and place a pre-order as well on mod chip central for the DSTWO and it's damn near sold out everywhere.

I'm also new to the DS family as well and the flashcart scene so that's why I signed up for this site.
I just bought a New 3DS XL and never owned a DS until a few days ago and always wanted to catch up and play all the first DS games as well.
So I bought a few like 999, Chrono Trigger, Chibi Robo and Contact. Until I can start accumulating my collection more I don't want to spend to much at once and was always wondering about flashcarts but I was worried that a flashcart could brick the New 3DS.
So I went to the store today and as luck would have it I found a brand new Midnight Blue DSi XL brand new for $48 and picked it up.

So I honestly intend to only play DS games on my DSi XL and don't really care about the GBA emulation and what not, I just want a card that will play games perfectly fine with full compatibility just like owning the actual game itself and would be easy to use like when the PSP scene came out with CFW and it was as easy as downloading the game, transferring it, picking it from the list and just playing it with working saves. If you could help me out and give me insight if the Gateway card does that or if anyone else I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Wilhelm (Feb 28, 2015)

I just broke my right arm from falling down a flight of stairs, so please excuse typos as my left hand is immobile from a degenerative muscle disease, so I'm typing in a cast with my right arm.

The Gateway card is a great choice if you're not into console emulation. The blue card that comes with it is great for playing DS games and if you want to, you can use it with a DS or DSi for a more genuine feel. Of course you can also use it to play them on a 3DSXL, which is nice because you get the benefit of a larger screen. Or just on a regular 3DS or 2DS.

The red card, for playing 3DS games, lets you create an emulated firmware, which once booted basically acts like the PSP CFW. You can use it with certain homebrew to install .cia files, which is like installing the game onto the console (again, just like PSP CFW). I prefer doing that to playing the .3ds rom files from the red card itself.

Anyway, since you have a 3DS and a DSi you get dual-benefit from Gateway. IF you just want to try out some DS roms first? I suggest getting an R4i Gold card because they're $7-$14 (cheap), is pretty much exactly what Gateway's blue card is anyway, and helps get you started with the idea of flash cards.

I hope that helped some.


----------



## SonicRings (Feb 28, 2015)

Didn't you pay with paypal? If you did, you can just get your money back by opening a complaint.


----------



## Wilhelm (Feb 28, 2015)

no, they don't take paypal. most modchip/flashcard sites only take credit or debit.  the issue with that becomes the chinese company that handles payment.  like using ip tunneling software, but by funneling money instead of torrents.  if i had known beforehand i would have skipped their site completely.


----------



## Click This (Feb 28, 2015)

Chargeback.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 28, 2015)

Wilhelm said:


> I apologize to for the _Doctor Strangelove_ title reference I doubt anyone'll even get.
> 
> In Dec. I purchased what seemed to be one of the last DSTWO cards remaining online from ModchipCentral. Three days later it says they've been shipped to the factory to have their firmware upgraded. I was a little cranky, but I made it through Gatewait '14 alright so I figured "Whetev's, man. I've got better stuff to do anyway." Then in late Jan. they say they're no longer making them and that I'd get a "discount" on the DSTWO+. Okayyy? I ask if they have any without their firmware updated laying around, even just used, because I speficially ordered that card. Same email reply. So I tell myself "I mean it's supposed to basically be a DSTWO with a Gateway-esque red card. I'll just sell that bit or sell my-"... And that's when it hit me.
> 
> ...


They charged you for something, and later told you they couldn't sell you the product but that you also couldn't have your money back. 
That sounds like a scam to me and you should get a chargeback from your bank/PayPal. If you send them a mail and threaten to do that as well as reporting the scam to the police they might be more willing to refund you. If not, get a chargeback.


----------



## ModchipCentral (Mar 2, 2015)

The supercard dstwo is discontinued.  They told us the new ones would be ready
in January 2015.  We spoke with the team the recently and there still working out the bugs
on the new cards.  All customers that placed an order for the supercard will get first dibbs
at the new one.  We had posted in big red letters on the website description page
OUT OF STOCK since October 2014.  Because we sell these items, our processor is international.
They charge a 25% fee to issue a refund which is stated in our terms and conditions before checkout
on the website.  We don't like it as much as you do but we can't get a local processor due to selling modchips, flash cards.
*WWW.MODCHIPCENTRAL.COM*


----------



## SlCKB0Y (Mar 29, 2015)

ModchipCentral said:


> We had posted in big red letters on the website description page
> OUT OF STOCK since October 2014.


 
So you couldn't have disabled the Supercard in your backend to prevent purchases like this?

Pretty simple:

1. Disable DSTwo SKU
2. Create new SKU for preorder of DSTwo+.

You didn't do this because you are either:

1. Incompetent
2. Lazy, or;
3. A scammer.



> Because we sell these items, our processor is international.
> They charge a 25% fee to issue a refund which is stated in our terms and conditions before checkout
> on the website. We don't like it as much as you do but we can't get a local processor due to selling modchips, flash cards.


 

None of which is the purchasers problem. How is it their problem that you've chosen a payment gateway with ludicrous terms? Why aren't all other sites selling this stuff in the same position?

If you did this in my country (Australia), you would be breaking the law, because "bait and switch" is illegal, but selling flash carts and modchips is not.

The OP should 100% get their credit card company to reverse this charge as fraud, because thats what it is. Fraud.


----------



## OncRN (Apr 5, 2015)

ModchipCentral said:


> Because we sell these items, our processor is international. They charge a 25% fee to issue a refund which is stated in our terms and conditions before checkout on the website. We don't like it as much as you do but we can't get a local processor due to selling modchips, flash cards.


 
 Forget the processor- *YOU* can still provide the refund. This is a huge opportunity for ModchipCentral to show the type of support and service they provide for their customers. Which will either encourage or discourage others to do business with them.

OP, please keep us updated on what happens.


----------



## tbb043 (Apr 9, 2015)

Click This said:


> Chargeback.



Yep. You paid, didn't get what you paid for. That's fraud. Contact your card issuer.



ModchipCentral said:


> The supercard dstwo is discontinued.  They told us the new ones would be ready
> in January 2015.  We spoke with the team the recently and there still working out the bugs
> on the new cards.  All customers that placed an order for the supercard will get first dibbs
> at the new one.  We had posted in big red letters on the website description page
> ...



Tough shit for you. You took an order you couldn't fulfill. You owe the guy his money back in full. If he received his product and then returned it for a refund, THAT'S THE* ONLY* TIME A FEE WOULD BE APPROPRIATE. If this is how you choose to treat people, shame on you, please go out of business.


----------

